# receiver hitch deer lift. worth it ?



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

I am getting older and hunt by myself alot. Thinking about buying one of these receiver hitch deer lifts. You can winch the deer up in air and swing him in your truck or hang the deer up and skin him out. Was wondering if any one has one and if they like it. i think there 175.00 in Cabelas. thanks. marty


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

My uncle made one with heavier tubing and a bigger crank( he can lift his atv off the ground!) and it works great. It only took him about 2 hours and $45 to make. We used it to hang and skin out 2 pronghorns this year and it made it go so much quicker and helps you keep it cleaner. Its definately worth a try.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The ones cabelas sells seem pretty lightweight.

An industrious chap with some basic welding skills could make a much nicer one.


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

I had a buddy make me one for a case of Schmidts.....it was worth it.  Very handy.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If i shoot a buck solo, I always just back into a ditch!

But I have looked at one of those also!

Another option is to winch it into a tree with your pickup then drive under it and lower it into the box. I have seen this done with elk!


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks for info. sounds like i could make my own. make it a little more heavy duty. marty


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Does anyone make something like this for a topper covered pick-up?

I thought I saw something that mounts inside the box once but can't seem to find it anywhere now. Sure would be nice and less back breaking on larger deer anyway.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> If i shoot a buck solo, I always just back into a ditch!
> 
> But I have looked at one of those also!
> 
> Another option is to winch it into a tree with your pickup then drive under it and lower it into the box. I have seen this done with elk!


You can throw most of your deer over your shoulder anyways I hear?!? :beer:


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

There's a running ad in the Bismarck paper - $125 for one the guy makes.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

here's another way guy's. carry a 2x12 that is just long enough to fit the bed of yor truck. when you shoot one that is to big to load yourself take the plank out and tie the deer leagnht wise tite to it. set one up on the tailgate. go to the other end, lift and slide. it really is way easier than trying to manhandle a 170+ deer. also, a piece of aluminum extention ladder works even better


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've got one mounted in the bed of my work truck. It is pretty easy to remove. Once removed there is a 2 inch post that is just under my box that isn't in the way. I've picked up a lot of deer with that thing. If i think of it i'll take a few pics and throw them on here. It sure beats killing your back.

The post is mounted inside the box, bolted to a piece of flat iron under the box and is welded to the frame below. It'll lift quite a bit.

xdeano


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

had a buddy that looked at getting one of those he ended up just finding an old atv winch mounting it on a bracket that slipped into his bed rails and just uses a 2x6 for a ramp he spent about 100 for the set up and it works for allot more than just pulling dear in. i am gona rig one for my ice house and so i don't have to lift it in anymore/


----------

